# Cleaning up old recurve



## rt50blaster (Jan 27, 2005)

I have recently purchased a late '60's Damon Howatt Hunter. The bow is in pretty good shape, but it has some marks the appear to be from a leather quiver on the limbs. Also i was wondering if there is anyway to get the shine back on the limbs. 

rt50blaster


----------



## Shawnee Archer (Mar 18, 2003)

I would try emery cloth or 0000 steel wool very lightly. To try and bring the sheen back some try Pledge Furniture Polish. It also works very well for cleaning eye glasses and will not hurt them. 

You also might try a little paint thinner to clean up the bow but not lacquer thinner as you don't want to take the finish off the bow. I would try the thinner first.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

rt50 - 

Agree with Shawnee.Alone the same lines , for slightly tougher marks, 600 wet and dry sandpaper, (wet), works. And you can touch it up with BC Truoil. When I get a slightly grungy bow, a little fine auto polishing compound followed by paste floor wax has worked wonders.

Viper1 out.


----------



## rt50blaster (Jan 27, 2005)

Tried the steel wool yesterday and would not advise that. This evening i used the rubbing compound followed by wax. That really works. It looked like almost all of the oxidation and goo came off. That old Howatt looks good for being 35+ years old. Thanks guys


----------



## Phil Magistro (Apr 19, 2004)

On nearly all old bows it won't hurt at all to use lacquer thinner to clean them up. I've done that numerous times, especially to remove camo paint. If you want to restore the shine and clean the bow at the same time you can try a couple of different products. Auto stores sell a clearcoat haze remover - actually it's a very fine polishing compound. Birchwood Casey sells a "Stock Sheen and Conditioner" which does the same thing.

On bows I've restored if they're a little rough I start by lightly applying a rubbing compound and getting the finish as smooth as possible. Then I use one of the polishing compounds listed above, usually the auto product, followed by a good coat of wax, usually a paste wax but many auto waxes work well. Buff it well and the bow will look like new.

Phil


----------

